# Umstieg von Auto auf Motorrad



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Schüler und mache nächstes Jahr mein Abi. Danach werde ich vmtl. studieren. Momentan fahre ich einen Polo 9N (nicht das neueste Modell sondern das davor).
Ich habe mich gefragt, ob es sich lohnt fürs Studium einen Motorradführerschein zu machen und mein Auto zu verkaufen. Gründe dafür sind:

-geringerer Verbrauch
-schnellere Fortbewegung durch Überholen an Ampeln
-günstigere Versicherung/Steuer
-wesentlich bessere Parksituation (an der TU in meiner Nähe z.B. (wo ich vllt hin will) dauert es manchmal bis zu 30min bis man einen Parkplatz findet und dabei geht auch wieder Sprit drauf)

Das sind so meine Hauptgedanken; klarer Nachteil wäre natürlich, dass ich bei sehr schlechtem Wetter und im Winter nicht fahren kann. Dann könnte ich aber notfalls (!) auch auf Bahn zurückgreifen. Nur Bahn fahren will ich auf keinen Fall.
Der Weg zur Uni ist auch keine Autobahn sondern geht per Landstraße durch ein paar Dörfer, wäre also durchaus angenehm zu fahren mit Motorrad.
Für lange Strecken die man ab und zu fährt wie mit Freunden wegfahren in den Urlaub o.Ä. könnte ich immernoch auf das Auto meines Vaters zurückgreifen, also brauch ich meins hierfür nicht unbedingt.

Was haltet ihr davon? Meint ihr, dass es sich lohnt für den Weg zur Uni usw. ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

zur uni ziehen und fahrrad fahren ist keine option?


----------



## RedShirt (15. Juni 2011)

Ein paar Stichworte dagegen, die + Argumente seh ich auch so:


Regen
Schnee
unachtsame Autofahrer
Schutzkleidung am Ziel unterbringen/umziehen oder ohne fahren
im Sommer in Schutzkleidung schwitzt man gut an der Ampel im Verkehr
kleine Transportkapazität

z.B. =)

Witterung ist wirklich mies. Nimm lieber Auto+Fahrrad. Motorrad ist n gutes Zweitgerät, aber primär würd ichs nicht zumuten.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juni 2011)

Naja also Motorrad? Ich weiss nicht. Wenn Du überwiegend innerorts unterwegs bist kannst Du doch einfach ein 50cbm Moped kaufen. Das verbraucht echt weniger, fährt die erlaubten 50km/h. Und Du hast sogar schon den Führerschein dafür und musst nix extra zahlen und Versicherung kostet irgendwie 80&#8364;/Jahr oder so (ka früher warns 80DM^^). 

A1 hättest Du gleich zusammen mit B machen sollen..das wär sicher günstiger gewesen.


----------



## Dracun (15. Juni 2011)

Da muss ich xdave recht geben ... wär glaube ich sinniger


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2011)

Kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen, ich habe mir auch ein Auto geholt, weil man einfach mehr transportieren kann und so ... und bei Regen Motorrad fahren oder auf die Bahn warten mag ich auch nicht ...

Zumal ich auch schon 2 mal fast angefahren worden wäre (mit meinem Motorrad) bzw. nen Unfall gebaut hätte, weil mir einmal die Vorfahrt genommen wurde und ein anderes Mal der Typ zu dicht aufgefahren ist hinter mir und ich bremsen musste ... ok, ich war auch mehrmals vllt. ein wenig leichtsinnig ... aber das zähle ich hier nicht mit auf  Und mir ist bisher noch nichts passiert  Musst du wissen, ob es dir das Risiko wert ist - zusätzlich zu den anderen negativen Punkten


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Ein paar Stichworte dagegen, die + Argumente seh ich auch so:
> 
> 
> Regen
> ...



kann ich nur zustimmen. bedenke die nachteile, sonst haste irgendwann keinen spass dran.

im ersten jahr fährste auch bei schlechtem wetter. aber irgendwann kotzt es dich auch an, wenn du den ganzen tag nasse schwere klamotten mit dir rumschleppen musst.

mal nen freund mitnehmen geht nicht, wenn er keinen helm hat.



ganz ehrlich motorradfahren ist spassig bei schönem wetter. 

bei schlechtem wetter is es anstrengend (konzentrationssache) und ob man das haben muss, wenn man von der uni kommt?

bin froh, dass ich beides habe und gerade im winter auf dem bahnhof stehen ist auch ätzend. daher bleib beim auto.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> fahrrad fahren ist keine option?



Keine Option, zu weiter weg



xdave78 schrieb:


> Wenn Du überwiegend innerorts unterwegs bist kannst Du doch einfach ein 50cbm Moped kaufen



same, ist zu langsam für den Weg.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juni 2011)

Ja, also ich bin füher (oha da war ich 16) immer 20km mit Moped (50km/h) zu Schule gefahren...das mit den Klamotten war echt nervig im Winter. Aber im Sommer wars immer echt geil mitz Moppi über de Dörfer zu knattern. Keine Ahnung wie weit es von Dir aus bis zum Uniort ist...aber 20km fährt man in 20-30Minuten...mit der Bahn /Auto biste kaum schneller. Ich überleg auch schon länger mir wieder ein Moped zu kaufen..ich darf ja sogar bis 80 cbm fahren - dann kann man das Auto im Sommer abmelden. Spart auch ein paar hundert Euros.


----------



## Arasouane (15. Juni 2011)

Bitte nicht. In meinem Umfeld sterben zuviele auf dem Motorrad. 

Kauf dir dafür eine geile Anlage in dein Auto - da kannst bei jedme Wetter die Lieblingsmukke röhren lassen


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> klarer Nachteil wäre natürlich, dass ich bei sehr schlechtem Wetter und im Winter nicht fahren kann. Dann könnte ich aber notfalls (!) auch auf Bahn zurückgreifen. Nur Bahn fahren will ich auf keinen Fall.




ähm...warum nicht bahn fahren???bahncard als student.fahrrad ggf mit rein in den zug udn auto verkaufen.fertig...
liegts daran das du zu früh aufstehen müsstest?
ne andere methode wäre nur eine wohnung oder wg direkt an der uni

udn die gleiche frage ob auto oder motorrad solltest du dir mal im winter stellen


----------



## Fauzi (15. Juni 2011)

> bei schlechtem wetter is es anstrengend (konzentrationssache) und ob man das haben muss, wenn man von der uni kommt?



Ist wohl das bescheuertste was ich gehört habe. Stimmt als Autofahrer musst du dich schliesslich nie Konzentrieren. Wegen solche wie dir kommen Motorradfahrer um.
Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren im Sommer wie im Winter auf zwei Rädern. Das einzige was den Unterschied macht gegenüber dem autofahren ist, dass du deine Kleidung anpassen musst.
In der Uni wirst du bestimmt sowas wie ein Schliessfach besitzen wo du deine Motorradkleidung unterbringen kannst. Helm kannst du sogar am/im Motorrad verstauen.


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juni 2011)

Du koenntest das Auto im Sommer stehen lassen und nur fuer die Wintersaison anmelden. Wie das genau funktioniert und wie hier die Ersparnis ist, weiss ich aber nicht. Oder du meldest beides gleichzeitig an. An guten Tagen faehrst du halt mitm Mopped und verbrauchst waehrenddessen weniger Sprit. Ob das allerdings den Einkaufspreis des Gefaehrts wieder reinholt wage ich stark zu bezweifeln. Führerscheinkosten lasse ich aussen vor, den Schein haetteste dann so oder so gemacht, denke ich.



shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm...warum nicht bahn fahren???bahncard als student.fahrrad ggf mit rein in den zug udn auto verkaufen.fertig...
> liegts daran das du zu früh aufstehen müsstest?



Voerst: Bahnfahren is meist im Studienbeitrag mit drin. 

Davon ab: Wenn jeder einen Sitzplatz bekäme oder zumindest einen Stehplatz, wo man sich selbst festhalten muss und es nicht die 20-200 Leute um einen rumtun, kann man drueber reden. Jede Uni Hochburg in einer groesseren Stadt ist ein Albtraum um 8 Uhr rum. Teils sind die Züge so voll, dass du noch nicht mal RAUSKOMMST... Bahn is ja schoen und gut, wenn du ne 600 km ICE Fahrt hast (evtl nicht bei 25+ Grad DD), allerdings ist aus meiner Sicht die Rushhour Zeit voellig indiskutabel. Da haenge ich lieber im Stau auf der Autobahn...



Fauzi schrieb:


> Ist wohl das bescheuertste was ich gehört habe. Stimmt als Autofahrer musst du dich schliesslich nie Konzentrieren. Wegen solche wie dir kommen Motorradfahrer um.
> Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren im Sommer wie im Winter auf zwei Rädern. Das einzige was den Unterschied macht gegenüber dem autofahren ist, dass du deine Kleidung anpassen musst.
> In der Uni wirst du bestimmt sowas wie ein Schliessfach besitzen wo du deine Motorradkleidung unterbringen kannst. Helm kannst du sogar am/im Motorrad verstauen.




Gewagte Thesen der Herr.....


Generell würde ich aber eh empfehlen umzuziehen, wenn die Uni mehr als 10 bis 20 km weg ist, je nach Anbindung. Die Reiserei ist halt Stress, vor allem als Motorradfahrer.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

je nach uni ist das bahnfahren allerdings sogar kostenlos


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Bleib beim Auto, hinreichende Gründe wurden ja bereits genannt.


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Davon ab: Wenn jeder einen Sitzplatz bekäme oder zumindest einen Stehplatz, wo man sich selbst festhalten muss und es nicht die 20-200 Leute um einen rumtun, kann man drueber reden. Jede Uni Hochburg in einer groesseren Stadt ist ein Albtraum um 8 Uhr rum. Teils sind die Züge so voll, dass du noch nicht mal RAUSKOMMST... Bahn is ja schoen und gut, wenn du ne 600 km ICE Fahrt hast (evtl nicht bei 25+ Grad DD), allerdings ist aus meiner Sicht die Rushhour Zeit voellig indiskutabel. Da haenge ich lieber im Stau auf der Autobahn...



Sind die Züge in Berlin echt so voll (da will ich hinziehen)? Hab schon überlegt, wegen den Spritkosten öfter mit der Bahn zu fahren, aber wenn das so ist, dann fahre ich weiter Auto Oo


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Sind die Züge in Berlin echt so voll (da will ich hinziehen)? Hab schon überlegt, wegen den Spritkosten öfter mit der Bahn zu fahren, aber wenn das so ist, dann fahre ich weiter Auto Oo



Ka, sind se aber defintiv in Bochum.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Davon ab: Wenn jeder einen Sitzplatz bekäme oder zumindest einen Stehplatz, wo man sich selbst festhalten muss und es nicht die 20-200 Leute um einen rumtun, kann man drueber reden. Jede Uni Hochburg in einer groesseren Stadt ist ein Albtraum um 8 Uhr rum. Teils sind die Züge so voll, dass du noch nicht mal RAUSKOMMST... Bahn is ja schoen und gut, wenn du ne 600 km ICE Fahrt hast (evtl nicht bei 25+ Grad DD), allerdings ist aus meiner Sicht die Rushhour Zeit voellig indiskutabel. Da haenge ich lieber im Stau auf der Autobahn...



aber mal ganz im ernst...wenn ich die option habe kostenlos mit der bahn zu fahren(udn es geht ja hauptsächlich in diesem thread darum kosten zu ersparen) dann wäre die option für mich klar,ob der zug nun so megavoll ist oder nicht...ich musste zu meiner ausbildung auch mit der bahn fahren weil ich nicht das geld hatte um mir überhaupt ein motorrad zu leisten.da wars auch immer voll drin.hätte auch 20 km mit dem rad fahren können(im sommer sogar teilweise gemacht),aber hab da den vollen zug lieber vorgezogen.die fahrt dauerte meist nur 10 min.und das hält man ja wohl locker aus.zumal das ja für ihn auch nur eine begrenzte zeit von 4 oder 5 jahre studienzeit betrifft udn nicht ein leben lang...


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ist wohl das bescheuertste was ich gehört habe. Stimmt als Autofahrer musst du dich schliesslich nie Konzentrieren. Wegen solche wie dir kommen Motorradfahrer um.
> Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren im Sommer wie im Winter auf zwei Rädern. Das einzige was den Unterschied macht gegenüber dem autofahren ist, dass du deine Kleidung anpassen musst.
> In der Uni wirst du bestimmt sowas wie ein Schliessfach besitzen wo du deine Motorradkleidung unterbringen kannst. Helm kannst du sogar am/im Motorrad verstauen.



aufgrund des satzes weisst du wie ich fahre?!? du bist ein spinner, echt.

bei strömenden regen (sichtweite sowieso miserabel, dazu tropfen am helm und wenn du pech hast beschlägt der im stand), ner rutschigen strasse und evtl. windboen (dazu dann noch aufgewirbeltes wasser von entgegenkommenden lkws, ...)) muss man sich nun mal stärker konzentrieren als bei angenehmen trockenem wetter und wenig verkehr. aber wenn du die richtige kleidung anhast, dann ist das alles egal .. stimmt schon. 

fährst wahrscheinlich nur fahrrad und versuchst mitzureden, trotz null ahnung.

dass du beim motorradfahren für die anderen auf der strasse mitdenken musst, weils um deine gesundheit geht, erfordert auch konzentration. geht aber im normalfall problemlos. ist aber eben nicht wie autofahren! aber was red ich ...


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juni 2011)

meine meinung

ÖV -> keine chance...zu voll zu langsam zu oft umsteigen für 30min fahrt.

Motorrad wär mir zu gefährlich als Hauptfortbewegungsmittel. egal wie gut du selbst aufpasst wenn dich einer erwischt hast du einfach schlechte karten.

ich fahre, solange ich mir meinen polo leisten kann, auto :-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Sind die Züge in Berlin echt so voll (da will ich hinziehen)? Hab schon überlegt, wegen den Spritkosten öfter mit der Bahn zu fahren, aber wenn das so ist, dann fahre ich weiter Auto Oo


in berlin ist das akzeptabel. so voll das man nicht mehr reinkommt ist es nur wenn zur rushhour züge ausfallen. das passiert bei der ubahn fast nie, bei sbahn ab und zu mal.
ich fahre im somemr die 6km bis zur arbeit trotzdem lieber mit dem rad. zeit kommt dabei aufs gleiche hinaus, nur auto würde ich länger brauchen. kann ja nich einfach übern platz vorm bundestag abkürzen^^

wenn du als student kommst, kriegst bahn eh kostenlos, als azubi 53&#8364; 30 tage


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ähm...warum nicht bahn fahren???bahncard als student.fahrrad ggf mit rein in den zug udn auto verkaufen.fertig...



Ich will kein Bahn fahren. Das ist mir zu Umständlich. Ich müsste zwar nur 1 mal umsteigen aber ich will halt relativ unabhängig von öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln sein. Außerdem ist die Fahrt zur Uni ja nur eine von vielen Fahrten, die man machen muss. Ich brauche schon ein Verkehrsmittel nur versuche ich mich zwischen Auto und Motorrad zu entscheiden, alles andere bitte ich zu ignorieren, da es nicht für mich infrage kommt.

btw: hier der Weg (so ca.) Google Maps


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juni 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> aber mal ganz im ernst...wenn ich die option habe kostenlos mit der bahn zu fahren(udn es geht ja hauptsächlich in diesem thread darum kosten zu ersparen) dann wäre die option für mich klar,ob der zug nun so megavoll ist oder nicht...ich musste zu meiner ausbildung auch mit der bahn fahren weil ich nicht das geld hatte um mir überhaupt ein motorrad zu leisten.da wars auch immer voll drin.hätte auch 20 km mit dem rad fahren können(im sommer sogar teilweise gemacht),aber hab da den vollen zug lieber vorgezogen.die fahrt dauerte meist nur 10 min.und das hält man ja wohl locker aus.zumal das ja für ihn auch nur eine begrenzte zeit von 4 oder 5 jahre studienzeit betrifft udn nicht ein leben lang...



Ja, da hast du aber auch erst gar nicht die Moeglichkeit gehabt. Der TE scheint sich ja ein Auto leisten zu koennen (sei es durch Erspartes, Nebenjob, Eltern, was auch immer), will aber dennoch Kosten sparen, was bei einem Studenten Budget ja mehr als verstaendlich ist. Ich denke aber, dass alle Punkte soweit genannt wurden und vor allem die Nachteile erlaeutert wurden. Was einem Komfort und vor allem Sicherheit wert ist(/sind?  Wie war das noch gleich hier? ;P), muss natuerlich jeder fuer sich selbst entscheiden. Dass es bei 5 Grad, Nässe und schmierigem Laub auf der Fahrbahn kein Spass ist bei Dunkelheit mit dem Motorrad zu fahren, ist wohl jedem bis auf Fauzi klar.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

auto oder umziehen. aufs auto ist mehr verlass ,als aufn moped. außer vlt ein quad? stabil ober fast alle motoradvorteile^^


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

na wenn ich die kollegen hier höre, die über den ÖPNV in berlin meckern, freu ich mich jedes mal nicht darauf angewiesen zu sein. die s-bahn in berlin fährt seit nem guten jahr n notfahrplan weil die züge defekt sind, zwischendurch wird gestreikt und im winter ist man jedesmal überrascht, dass schnee fällt.

kann den TE verstehen. bahn ist horror. eng, heiss oder kalt, stinkende mitfahrende, musizierende bettler, laut geführte telefonate .. nix was ich auf der fahrt zur arbeit brauche. dazu dann dieses gefühl der abhängigkeit. neee. solange es geht eigenes auto oder bike.

edit: quad vereint nachteile von motorrad und bike. wetterempfindlichkeit, nirgendwo durchkommen, schutzkleideung, parkplatzsuche .. vertseh ums verrecken nicht, wieso man sich sowas zulegt. zumindest in ner grossstadt.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juni 2011)

Die Bahn ist absolut keine ernstzunehmende Alternative. Zu teuer, zu unzuverlässig, zu unflexibel und es ist eben die Bahn (nervig!).
Moped oder Auto ist eigentlich keine seriöse Fragestellung, das Auto - speziell wenn du schon eins hast - ist in allen Punkten überlegen. Die Frage stellt sich für dich nur weiln' Motorrad einfach der schönere Weg ist, mit Effektivität hat das garnichts zu tun und ich denke nicht das du hier in irgendeiner Weise zufriedenstellende Zustimmung für diese Idee ernten wirst.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

also bei nem fahrtakt von alle 5 min fühle ich mich besonders abhängig. wenn da eine nich kommt, halt die nächste.

udn auf den lagne nfahrstrecken sind die züge nie 40 min lang rammelvoll, das sind meist nur 2-3 stationen also ne sache von minuten

in berlin halte ich ein auto für geldverschwendung, ich spiele nur mit dem gedanken na ein motorad, um bei schönen wetter mal ne spritztour in die pampa zu machen


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

aber der TE hat recht: motorrad kostet weniger im unterhalt. ich brauch n viertel von dem sprit wenn ich mit dem bike unterwegs bin. dazu weniger steuern und versicherung. nur muss er die nachteile eben in kauf nehmen.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> also bei nem fahrtakt von alle 5 min fühle ich mich besonders abhängig. wenn da eine nich kommt, halt die nächste.
> 
> udn auf den lagne nfahrstrecken sind die züge nie 40 min lang rammelvoll, das sind meist nur 2-3 stationen also ne sache von minuten
> 
> in berlin halte ich ein auto für geldverschwendung, ich spiele nur mit dem gedanken na ein motorad, um bei schönen wetter mal ne spritztour in die pampa zu machen



5 minuten fahrtakt? schonmal nachts um 3 versucht mit der bahn irgendwo hin- oder wegzukommen? und streiks, schienenersatzvekehr ... 

aber fahr ruhig. wenn mehr leute so denken, werden die strassen freier. ,-)


----------



## Fauzi (15. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> ...muss man sich nun mal stärker konzentrieren als bei angenehmen trockenem wetter und wenig verkehr.



Die Rede war nicht von schönem/schlechten Wetter - sondern von Auto/Motorrad.
Bei beiden Fahrzeugen muss man sich konzentrieren wenn es regnet/schneit. Es gibt kein "weniger" konzentrieren wenn du ein Fahrzeug lenkst.
Das sind dann genau die, die der Meinung sind das Fahrzeug auswendig zu kennen und fahren zu können. Und 20 Meter bei der nächsten Kurve haut es Sie in die Leitplanke..
Geschwindigkeit anpassen ist wohl das A und O, dann sind die Faktoren die du vorhin aufgezählt hast, sogut wie kein Problem.


----------



## Ogil (15. Juni 2011)

Als Student bin ich nur mit oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln gefahren. Ticket fuer Zug und Bus war im Semesterbeitrag enthalten. Klar war das oft nervig und man hat jeden Tag eine Menge Zeit mit Rumfahren zugebracht - aber anders war es finanziell garnicht moeglich.

Aber der TE will das ja nicht. Wenn er sich das Motorrad leisten kann: Billiger als Auto wird es sicherlich. Wobei die Frage ist, ob es sich wirklich rechnet, wenn er erst noch Fahrschule dafuer machen und sich ein Motorrad anschaffen muss.


----------



## superaugapfel (15. Juni 2011)

umziehen oder mal arbeiten gehen wie es die geschätzten 10% der brd


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich will kein Bahn fahren. Das ist mir zu Umständlich. Ich müsste zwar nur 1 mal umsteigen aber ich will halt relativ unabhängig von öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln sein. Außerdem ist die Fahrt zur Uni ja nur eine von vielen Fahrten, die man machen muss. Ich brauche schon ein Verkehrsmittel nur versuche ich mich zwischen Auto und Motorrad zu entscheiden, alles andere bitte ich zu ignorieren, da es nicht für mich infrage kommt.
> 
> btw: hier der Weg (so ca.) Google Maps



Auch wenn du ausdrücklich darum bittest, es zu ignorieren, darfst du nicht vergessen, dass es als Student die günstigste Möglichkeit wäre.

Du sparst Geld. Wer kein Geld sparen will, ist selbst Schuld. In der Schule hab ich auch so einen Knaller Kollegen, der wenige hundert Meter in der City IMMER mit seinem Auto fährt, was völlig Blödsinnig ist, weil Fahrrad, oder zu Fuß etc. viele Vorteile hätte. Bei ihm ist es sicherlich in erster Linie Bequemlichtkeit, die man im Übrigen ungern zugibt.
Ich glaube, bei dir ist es einfach eine Abneigung gegen das Bahnfahren, weil es cooler ist, mit Auto oder Motorrad vorzufahren. 

Ich weiß, das ist eine gewagte Theorie, aber du wärst nicht der Erste, von daher bleib ich mal auf der These sitzen. 


edit:
Wenn du natürlich dabei bleibst, dass Auto und Motorrad die einzige Möglichkeit für dich sind, kann der Thread dicht gemacht werden, denn es liegt auf der Hand, dass das Auto das sinnvollste ist, wurde aber auch bereits mehrfach gesagt und belegt.



sympathisant schrieb:


> 5 minuten fahrtakt? schonmal nachts um 3 versucht mit der bahn irgendwo hin- oder wegzukommen? und streiks, schienenersatzvekehr ...
> 
> aber fahr ruhig. wenn mehr leute so denken, werden die strassen freier. ,-)



Und wer fährt nachts um 3 zur Uni?
Hoffentlich niemand.


----------



## superaugapfel (15. Juni 2011)

aha arbeiten kommt also nicht und frage ,
naja mami und papi scheinen ja zu zahlen bräucht da au nomal nen vollen tank und nen mars riegel von der tanke


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juni 2011)

superaugapfel schrieb:


> aha arbeiten kommt also nicht und frage ,
> naja mami und papi scheinen ja zu zahlen bräucht da au nomal nen vollen tank und nen mars riegel von der tanke



Schlechten Tag gehabt bei der Arbeit? 



Fauzi schrieb:


> Die Rede war nicht von schönem/schlechten Wetter - sondern von Auto/Motorrad.
> Bei beiden Fahrzeugen muss man sich konzentrieren wenn es regnet/schneit. Es gibt kein "weniger" konzentrieren wenn du ein Fahrzeug lenkst.
> Das sind dann genau die, die der Meinung sind das Fahrzeug auswendig zu kennen und fahren zu können. Und 20 Meter bei der nächsten Kurve haut es Sie in die Leitplanke..
> Geschwindigkeit anpassen ist wohl das A und O, dann sind die Faktoren die du vorhin aufgezählt hast, sogut wie kein Problem.



Es geht hier ja nicht unbedingt um das "Konzentrieren". Das war evtl ungluecklich formuliert, sondern um den erhoehten Adrenalinspiegel beim Motoradfahren. Es gibt nun mal ein höheres Unfallspotential bei Motoradfahrern und wenn ein Unfall passiert, geht dieser meist dann auch richtig boese aus aufgrund der fehlenden Knautschzone n Co. Nach einem anstrengenden Tag ist also eine stressige(re) Fahrt mit dem Motorad nicht unbedingt das beste...


----------



## superaugapfel (15. Juni 2011)

ne er sieht es einfach nicht ein das man für enen höheren lebenstandart auch abstiche amchen muss sprich wnen er fahren will muss er halt geld haben und net alles andere kommt mal katigorich nicht infrage


----------



## Manaori (15. Juni 2011)

superaugapfel schrieb:


> ne er sieht es einfach nicht ein das man für enen höheren lebenstandart auch abstiche amchen muss sprich wnen er fahren will muss er halt geld haben und net alles andere kommt mal katigorich nicht infrage



Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich das jetzt echt dreimal lesen musste... das hat ja mal so gar nichts mit dem T hema zu tun Oo Eben wegen der Abstriche überlegt er das ja... Und wenn ich studieren würde, würde ich auch sehen, dass ich von Studienbeihilfe, Unterhalt, Kinderbeihilfe etc leben kann, denn je nach Studium ist noch ein Nebenjob sauschwer bis unmöglich zu machen... seien es blöde Unizeiten oder einfach der Stress... Aber Hauptsache, einfach mal seinen Senf dazu geben, hm?  

Um nicht nur meinen Postcounter zu erhöhen: 
Ich kann die Abneigung gegen die Bahn/Öffis verstehen, auch, wenn mir wiederum die tausendmal lieber wären als ein Auto XD Aber so... sicherer ist in jedem Fall das Auto.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wer fährt nachts um 3 zur Uni?
> Hoffentlich niemand.



der TE schrub irgendwo, dass er das gefährt nicht nur für den weg zur uni nutzen will, sondern auch im alltag. und da zu meinern studienzeit der alltag nicht unbedingt aus uni und lernen bestand, sondern ich nachts um 3 auch den einen oder anderen weg zurückgelegt habe, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das der TE auch tut.


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Naja nur mal als Beispiel, ich bekomm auch Bafög im Moment und das reicht zum Leben. Arbeiten gehen muss ich nicht - es sei denn ich würde Auto fahren wollen. Klar wär das toll, aber leisten kann ich es mir nicht. Da ich aber in der City wohne, brauche ich es auch nicht, weil ich alles mit dem Fahrrad erreiche.
Wenn ich weiter weg wohne (werde auch bald studieren) und zur Uni muss, greife ich selbstverständlich auch auf die Bahn zurück. Alles andere ist sowieso nicht finanzierbar.

Insofern kann ich die Einwände von Superaugapfel schon verstehen - wer es sich nicht leisten kann, sollte drauf verzichten. Zumal ÖV für Studenten meist kostenlos oder vergünstigt angeboten werden - und das sicherlich nicht als Spass. ^^

Allerdings ist die Art und Weise wie Superaugapfel es hier vorgetragen hat nicht die feine Englische Art. Da wir den Threadersteller nicht persönlich kennen (ich jedenfalls nicht), kann ich nicht beurteilen, ob seine Eltern das Auto und den Sprit bezahlen etc.
Sollte das der Fall sein, sollte es einfach weiterlaufen wie gehabt. Will man sparen, sollte man das Auto verkaufen. Fertig aus. ^^ Kommt das nicht in Frage, spart man eben woanders oder gar nicht.

Im Übrigen kann ich die Abneigungen gegen die Bahn und Busse auch verstehen, hab es selbst lange genug gemacht, Jahrelang bin ich auch bei -10 Grad aufm Bahnsteig gestanden und morgens um 6 Uhr rund 100km gependelt. Angenehm war das nicht. Aber es ging ja ursprünglich darum, bei einer Alternative Geld zu sparen. Ist bei nem Auto also schwer, weil Autos nunmal teuer sind, und Motorräder eigentlich noch teurer, weil man sie im Vergleich seltener fährt, aber die Klamotten für 1000 Euro kannste dir beim PKW sparen.



sympathisant schrieb:


> der TE schrub irgendwo, dass er das gefährt nicht nur für den weg zur uni nutzen will, sondern auch im alltag. und da zu meinern studienzeit der alltag nicht unbedingt aus uni und lernen bestand, sondern ich nachts um 3 auch den einen oder anderen weg zurückgelegt habe, bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass das der TE auch tut.



Das ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, aber nur weil ich jetzt jedes Wochenende bis Nachts um 3 Uhr feiern gehe, kann ich nicht aufs Auto verzichten?
Dann sollte man sich einen Job besorgen und es so finanzieren, oder aufhören sich über die Kosten zu beschweren. Es geht eben nicht ALLES gleichzeitig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Juni 2011)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ist wohl das bescheuertste was ich gehört habe. Stimmt als Autofahrer musst du dich schliesslich nie Konzentrieren. Wegen solche wie dir kommen Motorradfahrer um.
> Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren im Sommer wie im Winter auf zwei Rädern. Das einzige was den Unterschied macht gegenüber dem autofahren ist, dass du deine Kleidung anpassen musst.
> In der Uni wirst du bestimmt sowas wie ein Schliessfach besitzen wo du deine Motorradkleidung unterbringen kannst. Helm kannst du sogar am/im Motorrad verstauen.



Als Autofahrer kannst du auf einer leeren Autobahn aber auch einfach mal abschalten und Musik hören. Das kannst du auf dem Moped nicht, weil du zum einen dem Wind total ausgesetzt bist, weil du ständig auf die Strecke achten musst, ob da irgendwo Split, Öl, Dreck oder sonst was rumliegt und weil du eine deutlich größere körperliche Belastung hast.
Schließfächer gibts bei uns übrigens nur in der Bibliothek und umziehen kann man sich da nirgends, auch würde meine Ledermontur da kaum reinpassen.

Somit gebe ich den ersten Satz gerne zurück.



> Wenn ich weiter weg wohne (werde auch bald studieren) und zur Uni muss, greife ich selbstverständlich auch auf die Bahn zurück. Alles andere ist sowieso nicht finanzierbar.



Kommt immer darauf an, würde ich am Wochenende mit der Bahn heimfahren, müsste ich deutlich mehr bezahlen als mit dem Auto.

- Sprit kostet mich 40 Euro pro Woche, die Bahn 120. Selbst mit Reifen, Öl und allem anderen zahle ich deutlich weniger.
- Ich bin mit dem Auto zwischen zwei und zweieinhalb Stunden unterwegs von Trier nach Karlsruhe, mit der Bahn brauche ich vier bis fünf. Da sind aber noch nicht Verspätungen und Ausfälle einkalkuliert.
- Im Auto bin ich mein eigener Herr, kann Heizung anmachen oder Klimaanlage oder das Fenster auf. Kann Musik hören, kann Selbstgespräche führen. In der Bahn kann ich das alles nicht. Dafür sind die Züge und Sitze schön schmutzig, wie man es bei der Bahn gewohnt ist.

Dazu kommt, dass die Bahn offenbar nur zwischen 10 und 25 Grad fahrtüchtig ist. Bei anderen Temperaturen gibt es ja immer irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Auch wenn du ausdrücklich darum bittest, es zu ignorieren, darfst du nicht vergessen, dass es als Student die günstigste Möglichkeit wäre.


Nicht jeder Student kann umsonst mit der Bahn fahren, das hängt von der Uni/FH ab.



Konov schrieb:


> Und wer fährt nachts um 3 zur Uni?
> Hoffentlich niemand.


Wenn du nicht in der Nähe deiner Uni wohnst und mal auf ne Party willst?


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juni 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass die Bahn offenbar nur zwischen 10 und 25 Grad fahrtüchtig ist. Bei anderen Temperaturen gibt es ja immer irgendwelche Probleme.



Mal von den seltenen Phänomenen abgesehen, wo so eigenartiges weisses Pulver vom Himmel faellt. Scheint irgendwie so zu sein, dass es jahr aufs jahr aufs neue entdeckt wird.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> btw: hier der Weg (so ca.) Google Maps



19km? Hol Dirn 50ccm Motoroller. Ich meine für die Strecke brauchts vllt 30Min..und ggü Auto und Motorrad sparste immens, hast den FS sdafür schon inner Tasche, son Roller kostet um die 1.000&#8364; (Motorrad das 10 fache) und bist flexibel. Anner Ampel vodrängeln kannste damit auch..und sogar hin und wieder über Fußwege Abkürzen? Huch ..habb ich das gesagt..?...Telefonstreich..Telefonstreich!


----------



## madmurdock (15. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> 19km? Hol Dirn 50ccm Motoroller. Ich meine für die Strecke brauchts vllt 20Min..und ggü Auto und Motorrad sparste immens, hast den FS sdafür schon inner Tasche, son Roller kostet um die 1.000€ (Motorrad das 10 fache) und bist flexibel. Anner Ampel vodrängeln kannste damit auch..und sogar hin und wieder über Fußwege Abkürzen? Huch ..habb ich das gesagt..?...Telefomstreich..Telefonstreich!



Aha, und auch wenns nur 2 Kilometer wären. Die mehrfach aufgelisteten Gegenbeispiele gelten dann auch.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> 5 minuten fahrtakt? schonmal nachts um 3 versucht mit der bahn irgendwo hin- oder wegzukommen? und streiks, schienenersatzvekehr ...
> 
> aber fahr ruhig. wenn mehr leute so denken, werden die strassen freier. ,-)


jup 10-20 min takt je nach linie und 3 uhr? in 90% der fälle darfst da kein auto mehr fahren
streik nachts? und auch sonst, einmal alle 2 jahre und wird vorher angekündigt
schienenersatzverkehr ist in der tat ein problem, ist aber das gleiche wie baustelle auf der autobahn. kommt vor udn kann man nix gengen machen. auch das muss ja instant geahlten werden


ich fahr mitlerweile gerne fahrrad oder bahn. auch weil man sich bei der bahn um nix kümmern muss. kein sprit, kein tüv und man hat zeit anderes zu tun. in der bahn lesen > auto im stau
man braucht kein auto in berlin. habe mehrere kollegen die kein auto mehr haben bzw sie haben halt eins aber es steht das halbe jahr nur rum.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht in der Nähe deiner Uni wohnst und mal auf ne Party willst?


darfst danach eh kein auto mehr fahren^^


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei ihm ist es sicherlich in erster Linie Bequemlichtkeit, die man im Übrigen ungern zugibt.
> Ich glaube, bei dir ist es einfach eine Abneigung gegen das Bahnfahren, weil es cooler ist, mit Auto oder Motorrad vorzufahren.
> 
> Ich weiß, das ist eine gewagte Theorie, aber du wärst nicht der Erste, von daher bleib ich mal auf der These sitzen.




ehrlich gesagt ist es genau das was ich auch vermute...
will dem te natürlich nich sowas unterstellen,aber die ganze frage dreht sich doch trotzdem mehr oder weniger um kostenersparnis,denn sonst wär es ja gar nicht zu diesem thread gekommen udn er wäre weiter wie gehabt mit auto gefahren und fertig....aber er denkt ja drüber nach mit motorrad zu fahren um evtl. diverse,von ihm auch anfangs aufgelistete, Kosten zu sparen 
udn wenn man dann schreibt bahn kommt nicht in frage,was die günstigste,oder sogar kostenlose variante ist,kommt bei mir auch einfach dieser verdacht der bequemlichkeit auf...


----------



## Fauzi (15. Juni 2011)

> Als Autofahrer kannst du auf einer leeren Autobahn aber auch einfach mal abschalten und Musik hören. Das kannst du auf dem Moped nicht, weil du zum einen dem Wind total ausgesetzt bist, weil du ständig auf die Strecke achten musst, ob da irgendwo Split, Öl, Dreck oder sonst was rumliegt



Wo war den hier die Rede von Autobahn?
Achja stimmt, wenn duautofährst ists egal wenn du über ne Öl-lache, Dreck oder Wasauchimmer fährst, schliesslich besteht ja mit dem Auto überhaupt keine Schleudergefahr


----------



## xdave78 (15. Juni 2011)

Ja Mann..er WILL aber nich mitter Bahn fahren..und nach Möglichkeit auch nicht mitm KfZ. Also liegt das Moped genau dazwischen...teurer als Bahn..viel billiger als Auto/Motorrad.Und wenn er nicht grade 150kg wiegt ne echte Alternative wie ich meine.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube ich habe mich etwas zu undeutlich ausgedrückt. Es geht hier um Auto vs. Motorrad. Von Bahn oder Umziehen braucht ihr überhaupt nicht anzufangen, das hilft mir nicht weiter.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Ja Mann..er WILL aber nich mitter Bahn fahren..und nach Möglichkeit auch nicht mitm KfZ. Also liegt das Moped genau dazwischen...teurer als Bahn..viel billiger als Auto/Motorrad.Und wenn er nicht grade 150kg wiegt ne echte Alternative wie ich meine.


qft
moped oder starker roller und die 10 tage im jahr wo das wetter völlig unmöglich ist auto leihen oder bahn fahren.

zu dem leisten: er wohnt ja offensichtlich zuhause, kosten für die wohnung gespart, da ist eben eine auto drin.
 meiner meinung is aber eigene bude > auto^^


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht in der Nähe deiner Uni wohnst und mal auf ne Party willst?



Muss man bei nem Bekannten in der betreffenden Stadt übernachten.
Wäre eine Option, aber generell orientiere ich meine persönlichen Ausgaben nicht an irgendwelchen Partys, sondern an meinem gesunden Menschenverstand. ^^




ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> ich fahr mitlerweile gerne fahrrad oder bahn. auch weil man sich bei der bahn um nix kümmern muss. kein sprit, kein tüv und man hat zeit anderes zu tun. in der bahn lesen > auto im stau
> man braucht kein auto in berlin. habe mehrere kollegen die kein auto mehr haben bzw sie haben halt eins aber es steht das halbe jahr nur rum.



Das ist richtig, wenn man morgens mit der Bahn eine Stunde zur Uni fährt, kann man die Zeit nutzen und noch etwas lesen oder lernen. Mal vorausgesetzt dass die Bahn-Zustände es erlauben.
Im Auto oder auf dem Motorrad ist sowas generell ausgeschlossen. 

Und den " Vorteil", man könne mitm Motorrad an einer Ampel oder sonst wo mal einfach an der Seite vorbeihuschen, halte ich doch für sehr verwegen.
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das Motorrad dem PKW im Straßenverkehr gleichgestellt, wieso sollte man sich da also legal überall durchmogeln können? Wenn sie dich erwischen oder du dir dabei den Hals abfährst, haste auch nix gewonnen.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist durchaus nachvollziehbar, aber nur weil ich jetzt jedes Wochenende bis Nachts um 3 Uhr feiern gehe, kann ich nicht aufs Auto verzichten?
> Dann sollte man sich einen Job besorgen und es so finanzieren, oder aufhören sich über die Kosten zu beschweren. Es geht eben nicht ALLES gleichzeitig.



da haste natürlich recht. und es gibt immer ne möglichkeit nach hause zu kommen: taxi, nachtbus (5 km entfernt), fahrrad, ...) aber ist eben doch was, was man mit einkalkulieren sollte. und ich hab auch schon nach ner party im auto gepennt. :-)


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> meiner meinung is aber eigene bude > auto^^



^this
Möcht sie auch nicht mehr hergeben.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Und den " Vorteil", man könne mitm Motorrad an einer Ampel oder sonst wo mal einfach an der Seite vorbeihuschen, halte ich doch für sehr verwegen.
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, ist das Motorrad dem PKW im Straßenverkehr gleichgestellt, wieso sollte man sich da also legal überall durchmogeln können? Wenn sie dich erwischen oder du dir dabei den Hals abfährst, haste auch nix gewonnen.



Doch ist erlaubt. Jedenfalls war das eine Frage in meiner Theorieprüfung vor 2 Jahren und die hab ich fehlerlos bestanden. Haben das auch so gelernt..


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

keine ahnung obs erlaubt ist .. aber hab noch keinen polizisten gesehen, der deswegen blaulicht anschmeisst und ne verfolgungsjagd startet. klar ist, wenn du n auto berührst bist du schuld. aber ansonsten: wo kein kläger, da kein richter.


----------



## sympathisant (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ^this
> Möcht sie auch nicht mehr hergeben.



wobei der unterhalt wesentlich mehr kostet als auto und motorrad zusammen.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juni 2011)

Es geht dem TE eh nur darum, dass man sagt:"Ja, kauf dir ein Motorrad!". Immerhin kam bis jetzt in der Diskussion imemr Auto > Motorrad und trotzdem scheint der TE nicht zufrieden zu sein. Außerdem werden alle Vorschläge, wie etwas der Roller, von vorn herein abgelehnt, was bei der Strecke gar nicht mal so abwegig ist.

Also TE, wenn du ein Motorrad willst, dann kauf dir halt eins oder wirf ne Münze.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

Ja, kauf dir ein Motorrad!

das thema roller wurde entweder übersehen oder gezielt ignoriert


----------



## Fauzi (15. Juni 2011)

Kauf dir ein Motorrad - für die Strecke irgendwie ein Motocross oder Enduro. Gibt ja auch für Motorräder sowas wie Winterreifen. )


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Ja, kauf dir ein Motorrad!
> 
> das thema roller wurde entweder übersehen oder gezielt ignoriert



Ich habe Stellung zum Thema Roller genommen


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

moped != roller 

aber wenn dir das zu lahm für die paar kimlometer ist, dann musst du beim auto bleiben. der vorteil am lahmeren roller ist halt, das die keine dicke schutzkleidung brauchst. wie gesagt wurde fällt motorad aus, du kansnt in der uni die schutzkleidung nicht unterbringen


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> wobei der unterhalt wesentlich mehr kostet als auto und motorrad zusammen.



Das ist klar, nur eine Wohnung hat ja Priorität.
Oder wohnt jemand mit 3er BMW unter der Brücke?


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> moped != roller
> 
> aber wenn dir das zu lahm für die paar kimlometer ist, dann musst du beim auto bleiben. der vorteil am lahmeren roller ist halt, das die keine dicke schutzkleidung brauchst. wie gesagt wurde fällt motorad aus, du kansnt in der uni die schutzkleidung nicht unterbringen



Ist mir auch zu langsam. Wie gesagt der relativ kleine Weg zur Uni ist ja nicht das einzige was ich mache, da sollte schon ein Gefährt vorhanden sein, welches auf der Autobahn fahren _kann_.


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2011)

Bin auch für Auto ... oder du fährst mit dem Motorrad ohne Schutzkleidung (wo sollst du die denn verstauen), nur das ist ein wenig gefährlich ... naja und die anderen Nachteile vom Motorrad solltest du ja kennen ...


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juni 2011)

Ey im ernst, du willst nur die Idee bestätigt haben damit du das durchziehen kannst - das geht aber nicht ganz einfach weils nicht Zweckmäßig ist.
Gerade wenn du nicht >nur< zur Uni fährst und auch mal einkaufen willst oder deine Alte mitnehmen willst stellt sich diese Frage doch garnicht..


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Oder wohnt jemand mit 3er BMW unter der Brücke?


ne aber er wohnt im BMW.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ey im ernst, du willst nur die Idee bestätigt haben damit du das durchziehen kannst - das geht aber nicht ganz einfach weils nicht Zweckmäßig ist.



Nein, will ich nicht. Es geht mir hauptsächlich um Kosten und das Parkproblem. Ich war noch nie ein sonderlich großer Motorrad Fan sonst hätte ich den Führerschein gleich mit zum Autoführerschein gemacht, doch ich wurde Motorradfeindlich erzogen und komme aber jetzt auf die Idee, da mir die Vorzüge in den Sinn kommen seit ich am TUDay die TU besucht habe und keinen Parkplatz gefunden habe. Hinzu kommt, dass ich demnächst selbst für Steuer und Versicherung meines Autos aufkommen muss und nicht sicher bin, ob ich das gebacken bekomme (-n will).


----------



## Deathstyle (15. Juni 2011)

Dann ist aber der Roller immernoch das Beste. Wenn dir das zu uncool ist dann besorg dir ne gescheite Vespa oder ne Schwalbe (aus der DDR).
Parkmöglichkeiten an der Uni sind eh immer sone Sache, bei uns haben ausnahmslos alle gesagt es würde da sehr sehr knapp sein und ich hatte nie, wirklich nie Probleme einen kostenfreien Parkplatz 2 Mins von der Uni weg zu bekommen. Ich würde einfach mal, nicht jetzt - jetzt dürfte bei den meisten schon Prüfungsvorbereitung dran sein, unter der Woche dort hinfahren und mir die Parkmöglichkeiten unter Alltagsumständen angucken.


----------



## Ogil (15. Juni 2011)

Die Frage ist auch, ob die Uni nicht sogar Parkmoeglichkeiten anbietet. Wo ich studiert habe gab es ein Parkhaus der Hochschule - da hat man sich einen Parkplatz fuers Semester gemietet und somit einen festen Stellplatz gehabt. War glaub ich auch nicht unglaublich teuer - man musste sich nur rechtzeitig kuemmern, damit man einen bekommen hat...


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2011)

Ich kenne die Situation an der Uni unter "Normalbelastung" da dort mein Bruder studiert. Seine Schilderungen sind nicht sehr optimistisch. Er fährt manchmal 30min herum um einen Parkplatz in den Wohngegenden um die Uni zu finden und sehr oft kassiert er mehrere Strafzettel in einer Woche, da er sich irgendwo hingestellt hat um seine Vorlesung nicht zu verpassen. Seit einigen Wochen verzichtet er ganz auf das Auto für die Uni, ich will das aber vermeiden.


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Situation an der Uni unter "Normalbelastung" da dort mein Bruder studiert. Seine Schilderungen sind nicht sehr optimistisch. Er fährt manchmal 30min herum um einen Parkplatz in den Wohngegenden um die Uni zu finden und sehr oft kassiert er mehrere Strafzettel in einer Woche, da er sich irgendwo hingestellt hat um seine Vorlesung nicht zu verpassen. Seit einigen Wochen verzichtet er ganz auf das Auto für die Uni, ich will das aber vermeiden.



Das hört sich so an als wäre Auto die falsche Wahl bei der Uni.

Mein gut gemeinter Rat: Fahr mitm Zug und verkauf das Auto. Sparste nicht nur Geld, sondern auch Ärger.


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das hört sich so an als wäre Auto die falsche Wahl bei der Uni.
> 
> Mein gut gemeinter Rat: Fahr mitm Zug und verkauf das Auto. Sparste nicht nur Geld, sondern auch Ärger.



Ich werde auf keinen Fall garkein Fortbewegungsmittel haben. Dann komme ich nirgends mehr hin. Wie gesagt, es geht um Auto oder Motorrad nicht um Bahn, bitte spart euch eure Weisheiten dies bzgl.


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich werde auf keinen Fall garkein Fortbewegungsmittel haben. Dann komme ich nirgends mehr hin. Wie gesagt, es geht um Auto oder Motorrad nicht um Bahn, bitte spart euch eure Weisheiten dies bzgl.



Tja, dann musst du damit klarkommen, dass ein Auto Geld kostet.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (15. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ich werde auf keinen Fall garkein Fortbewegungsmittel haben. Dann komme ich nirgends mehr hin. Wie gesagt, es geht um Auto oder Motorrad nicht um Bahn, bitte spart euch eure Weisheiten dies bzgl.


naja dann kann man hier ja zumachen. du hast diw wahl zwischen moped, auto und bahn. moped und bahn schließt du kategorisch aus. viel spaß mitm auto


----------



## Magogan (15. Juni 2011)

Also, wenn du unseren Rat nicht hören willst, hol dir ein Motorrad. Dann frage ich mich aber, wieso du uns hier fragst, was du machen sollst? Wenn du dich doch eh gegen ein Auto entschieden hast?

Ich kann dir trotzdem nur zum Auto raten, da es praktischer und sicherer ist.  Ich habe mich auch für ein Auto entschieden, eben weil ich Motorräder zwar mag, aber sie sehr unpraktisch finde. Man kann ja kaum 2 1,5-Liter-Flaschen Wasser kaufen! Stell dir vor, du musst wegen 6 Flaschen Wasser (oder ein anderes Getränk) 3 Mal zum Supermarkt fahren! Da habe ich mich doch eher für das Auto entschieden, da passen locker 30 Flaschen rein, eher noch mehr  Und ich muss keine Schutzkleidung kaufen, ich kann auch bei Regen und im Winter fahren, ich kann Freunde mitnehmen, ...


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Juni 2011)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich kann dir trotzdem nur zum Auto raten, da es praktischer und sicherer ist.  Ich habe mich auch für ein Auto entschieden, eben weil ich Motorräder zwar mag, aber sie sehr unpraktisch finde. Man kann ja kaum 2 1,5-Liter-Flaschen Wasser kaufen! Stell dir vor, du musst wegen 6 Flaschen Wasser (oder ein anderes Getränk) 3 Mal zum Supermarkt fahren! Da habe ich mich doch eher für das Auto entschieden, da passen locker 30 Flaschen rein, eher noch mehr  Und ich muss keine Schutzkleidung kaufen, ich kann auch bei Regen und im Winter fahren, ich kann Freund mitnehmen, ...



Schwierige Abwägung. Am besten wäre natürlich beides  Aber das geht nun wirklich nicht von den Kosten.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Juni 2011)

die abwägung ist nich schwer. du kansnt in der uni die schutzkleidung nicht unterbringen. willst 3 jahre den ganzen tag in der rumrennen? oder 3 jahre täglich motorad ohne minimalschutz fahren?


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2011)

Irgendwie merkwürdig. Es gibt mittlerweile mehr als ein dutzend Gründe dafür, sich *kein* Motorrad anzuschaffen.
Trotzdem fragst du hier nach. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass du einfach Bestätigung suchst für das Unvernünftige Vorhaben, sich ein Motorrad anzuschaffen.


----------



## sympathisant (16. Juni 2011)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Schwierige Abwägung. Am besten wäre natürlich beides  Aber das geht nun wirklich nicht von den Kosten.



wieso nicht?

du sparst im sommer geld bei den spritkosten. damit bezahlst du steuer und versicherung des bikes. wird sicher kein nullsummenspiel. ob dir die vorteile, die das motorrad im sommer bietet, dir den aufpreis wert sind, kannst letztendlich nur du entscheiden.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2011)

haha,wie geil,der thread lebt ja immer noch...
mighty kauf dir endlich ein motorrad udn fertig oder melde dich bei der uni wieder ab wenn dir das thema schon zu kompliziert wird...
ich bin sonst echt auf dein nächsten fred gespannt,wo du uns dann fragst ob du in der mensa essen sollst oder dir lieber was mitnimmst zu essen)))


----------



## M1ghtymage (16. Juni 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwie merkwürdig. Es gibt mittlerweile mehr als ein dutzend Gründe dafür, sich *kein* Motorrad anzuschaffen.
> Trotzdem fragst du hier nach. Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass du einfach Bestätigung suchst für das Unvernünftige Vorhaben, sich ein Motorrad anzuschaffen.



Ich habe ein einziges Mal nachgefragt, nämlich am Anfang. Danach kamen haufenweise spam Antworten und Müll, der nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hatte. Ich nehme die guten Argumente zur Kenntnis und berücksichtige sie bei meinen Überlegungen. Was hast du da für ein Problem? Ihr habt auch nichts besseres drauf als ständig diesen dummen Satz mit der Bestätigung hinzukotzen wie es mir scheint. Es ist nicht so, dass ich unbedingt ein Motorrad will; ich wäge ab, und aufgrund der hier genannten Gegenargumente tendiere ich eher zu Auto, ohne aber die Vorteile der Alternative außer Acht zu lassen. Wenn du den Sinn eines Threads nicht verstehst dann lass es doch sein hier zu posten. Ich versuche mal den Thread schliessen zu lassen, wie es scheint ist diese Community nicht geeignet um bei Solchen Sachen zu helfen.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juni 2011)

Auf Wunsch des TE geschlossen.


----------

